# Halloween pics!



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

LoL, Those are cute!! 

I'm jealous I didn't get to take Jazz out trick or treating tonight. Nicholas has been giving me hell, the NOOO, it's to early for that painful kind, since last night. Evil Kid, I swear... I just know he's going to be one of those demon children from a horror movie or something, heaven help me. I didn't even get to go to my sisters big super halloween/birthday party tonight. Oh well.... Hahaha, it's almost midnight here and John just left to make a food craving run. I haven't eaten much all day and all of a sudden I just HAD to have a cheesburger, thankgoodness for a 24 McD's. LoL, I'm going to get fat(er) LoL! 

Looks like you had a fun night though, glad to see that!


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

darn I can't
view them on work comp lol So I will take a look at home


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

Looks like fun was had by all!

Did you do your own makeup?
It looks great.

I have that lipstick color (or damn close), but I wear it every day. Hehe.


----------

